# Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error



## Dystopia

I sometimes get this error



> A Hyper Transport Error occurred on last boot
> Hit F1 to resume



when I hibernate or standby. It happens worse when I standby.

Can someone tell me what this is and what is causing it? I don't think its my processor because my last one did it sometimes too.

Thanks for anyone who helps


----------



## Dystopia

Bump, still need help.


----------



## Dystopia

Bump.

Anyone? Ill throw in a free cookie to whoever solves this for me!


----------



## linkin

i found a few thigns on google:

http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=22&threadid=88140

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=610441

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/265878-30-hyper-transport-sync-flood-error-problem-continues

Appears to be that you need more voltage on the CPU


----------



## Dystopia

Hey, thanks, linkin.

Here is your cookie:


----------



## linkin

so did it work?

edit: nom nom nom


----------

